# Proper Bottle



## nursejohn (Apr 1, 2009)

I am getting ready to bottle a batch of Gewertz. The Gewertz that I purchase in the store always comes in a dark bottle. I only have 20 dark bottles and will put the rest of the wine in clear bottles. Is this a bad idea or if I drink the clear bottles first, will it be OK? As you can tell, I am still a newbie at this. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## grapeman (Apr 1, 2009)

The only prerequisite for a proper wine bottle is one that doesn't leak and a cork will go in tight. Sure some styles of wine and bottles go well togethr, but light shouldn't be an issue with that one if you drink it up before too many years go by.


----------



## IQwine (Apr 1, 2009)

Any bottle is just a temporary holding device


----------



## nursejohn (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Let the bottling begin!


----------



## Tom (Apr 1, 2009)

Use anythig that you can put a cork on.

I have heard some putting some in a "flip top" Beer bottles. But those were drank real fast.


----------



## uavwmn (Apr 2, 2009)

Nursejohn, pictures pictures pictures!!!


----------



## PeterZ (Apr 2, 2009)

When I do IM type kits I typically bottle a case of beer bottles and the rest in whatever wine bottles I have handy. That way I can have a 12 ouncer while I cut the grass.


----------



## Rube-a-Billy (Apr 2, 2009)

I like the way you think PeterZ!!


----------

